Ask HN: Have you tried meditating at work? - pmoriarty
======
AwesomeFaic
I try to find micro-moments throughout the day at work, either sitting at my
desk, alone in an elevator, in the bathroom, etc. Nothing serious, but a bit
to regain focus & center during turbulent days.

------
valleyjo
I used to do yoga in my office (have a private office with no windows) for a
bit. I loved it but occasionally when someone knocked on the door things were
awkward. If you can pull it off in a way where you won’t be interrupted I’d
say go for it.

